# Is it legal to hunt predators at night in your state?



## UltimatePredator

This may be impossible to get an answer for all of them, but hopefully you guys can help shed some light for your state. If so then can you hunt predators at night from a vehicle, and does your state allow use of an artificial light? Also, what are the restrictions if any as to firearms, example "rimfire vs. centerfire" for rifles and size of shot for shotguns ect.. Doing a study about night hunting for all 50 states and having difficulty finding solid information for all of them. Thanks Chris


----------



## El Gato Loco

Hey Chris,

Night hunting is allowed in Missouri. Can't hunt from vehicles though, and no artificial light. No restriction on the type of rifle that can be used.

Hope this helps...


----------



## bigden

Hello 
I live in california, but i hunt in nevada! You can not hunt in california at night with a light , but you can in nevada but not from a vehicle!
Hope this helps for more info go to nevada department of wildlife www.ndow.com
bigden


----------



## bar-d

Here in Texas, you can hunt predators and varmints of all kind for that matter, at night. You can use any light you want to. Having said that, you would want to contact the local game warden and tell him what you are doing and about where you will be doing it at. Unfortunately, there are a bunch of yahoos down here that road hunt deer with spotlights. TP&W does frown on that. My advice, stay away from the roads, notify the Warden and have permission from the landowner.


----------



## yotes my r25

cant do anythig @ nite here in az


----------



## tjc1230

Hi Chris. Here in New York we can hunt at night , use eletronic calls, use lights, but we can not shoot from any motor vehicle. I hopes this helps , good luck. Tom


----------



## klein

Here in Wisco you can hunt at night, but you can use a flashlight at site of kill-so basically you cannot shine em or hunt em in the headlights.


----------



## UltimatePredator

Im getting some great first hand info from everyone and I appreciate it. I have info on about 15 states, so hopefuly some of the missing ones will get posted soon. Thanks Chris


----------



## Mainiac

You can hunt coyotes at night in Maine from mid-December to June 1. You can't hunt anything in Maine from a vehicle. For coyotes you can use artificial lights. To hunt at night requries a regular hunting license and a coyote night hunting permit ($4). No automatics; shotguns from 10 ga. and up are permissable.


----------



## Midnightsniper

Yes for Indiana!


----------



## Mr Mike

Georgia. Night Hunting allowed on private land not Wildlife Management Areas (WMA) Coyotes/Pigs 24/7. Foxes/Bobcat/Alligator in season. Coyotes/Hogs any firearm, Fox/Bobcat 22 rimfire, Shotgun #2 or smaller, Alligator archery/Bowfishing can dispatch at boat side with firearm. No hunting from vehicle and light must be hand held, on helmet/hat battery operated not attached to vehicle.I would check Ga State Game for verification. Good Luck


----------



## UltimatePredator

It really seems that there are more states that allow some form of night hunting either regulated or not that I'm pretty suprised. I will post my results if I can manage to get all 50 for you guys. Thanks Chris


----------



## deacon

In Ohio light of any color continuous or not single white light while moving that is contiuous no hunting from vehicles except boats and farm machinery be used in farming opperations at the time


----------



## MMoore83

Chris,
You can hunt in CA if you get a depremation permit from Fish and Game.
Mike


----------



## MPSNIPER

I hunt Maine and New Hampshire. Mainiac is correct for Maine. NH allows night hunting with written landowner permission and it has to be provided to the local game warden as well. You are allowed to use lights and electronic callers, however, nothing can be done from a vehicle. Hope this helps.


----------



## Pete Armstrong

Can't hunt at night in Louisiana !


----------



## predator_hunter

you can hunt at night in Pennsylvania.You can also use a light.Any firearm no automatic weapons.I don't think there are any restrictions on that.However no hunting from a vehicle.I could't see any state passing hunting from a vehicle maybe for senior citizens but that's about it.


----------



## predator_hunter

coyote is also open season all year long if that helps


----------



## UltimatePredator

Man I guess us Texans got it pretty good when it comes to the Night hunting!!


----------



## dogtalker

only on private land with written permission on your person, in Wyoming, for varmints and predators. have a buddie that had his guns confinscated by a game warden on his own lease, so you have to make sure you are up to snuff.


----------



## nmpat

Can hunt at night in Michigan. Can't from vehicle, onlly on private lands .22cal rifle or handgun or shotgun with loads other than buckshot and bow and arrow. Lights have to be portable.


----------



## UltimatePredator

Thanks for everyones input, Here is a list of the states that have yet to get mentioned. Alabama, Alaska, Connecticut, Delaware, Florida, Idaho, Iowa, Mississippi, New Jersey, North Carolina, North Dakota, Oregon, Rhode Island, Tennessee, Vermont, Virginia, West Virginia, and unless anyone has called any coyotes in Hawai recently, then Hawai, lol. Let me know if anyone has any info for these states. Thanks Chris


----------



## catcapper

Chris,I didn't see Colorado in any of the posts. On private land, artificial light is allowed with permission of the land owner or agent---On public land, with permit from local district or area wildlife manager. No hunting from vehicles.


----------



## Big Dawg

Mr Mike answered for our great state of Georgia and listed everything except for the " depredation permit " then they can be hunted or trapped using any means neccessary to kill/trap them.


----------



## Rem22-250

No to night hunting for predators here in tennessee.


----------



## mjllag

It is legal to hunt at night in Indiana. There is no restrictions on lights or weapons, but you cannot shoot from a motorized vehicle. If you have written permission from the land owner, you can hunt coyotes year round.


----------



## On a call

Michigan allows night hunting light no restriction, guns 22 or shot gun


----------



## knapper

In alaska you can hunt a night with a light if you are trapping and only from Nov. 1 to Mar 30. No night vision or other stuff can be used at any other time and not on a sport hunting lisence. I Just found that out in the last reading of the trapping regs. so I missed the best time to hunt at night.


----------



## El Gato Loco

This thread it worthy of a "bump". I am curious myself....


----------



## MISSISSIPPIDOG

MISSISSIPPI
*LEGAL GAME
**
​*​​​​Raccoon, fox, opossum, beaver, and bobcats may be legally hunted at night, with or without the use of a light, and with dogs, except during the spring turkey season. The hunting of predatory animals shall be restricted to the open seasons for hunting any game animal or bird, using only the firearms, ammunition, primitive weapon or archery equipment legal for use during that open season. Landowners, agricultural leaseholders or their designated agents may take predatory animals year-round on lands owned or leased by them. For legal deer see "Hunting Deer" for legal sizes and bag limits.

*A nuisance permit allows landowners, agricultural leaseholders, or their designated agents to take only nuisance animals (nutria, beaver, fox, skunks, wild hogs and coyotes) on permitted property any time day or night without weapons restrictions from October 1, 2007 through February 29, 2008 All other animals hunted or taken on said property must be done in accordance with Mississippi Statute or Commission regulations.*

HOPE THIS HELPS FOR MISSISSIPPI. OR GO TO: http://home.mdwfp.com/WMA/Default.aspx AND CLICK ON NUISANCE ANIMALS
​​​


----------



## bayloryote

Calling the game warden is the most important. Also hunting from a vehicle is legal as long as you are on private roads in TEXAS.


----------



## UltimatePredator

Ok guys, I am still missing Connecticut, Alabama, Delware, Florida, Idaho, New Jersey, North Dakota, Rhode Island, Vermont, and Virginia. These are the only states that I am having a hard time finding any info about night hunting. Let me know thanks Chris


----------



## Ben2fish

Night hunting is allowed in Virginia. There are different rules depending on the County your hunting in but most are year round on private land. Many WMAs are only during a regular season and centerfire vs. rimfire depends on the County. If you like to explore different areas like I do, you better check the current regs close before you go. Game Wardens won't have much patience for ignorance of the law. Better have that written permission too.


----------



## jeremy

No night hunting in Ky. There is a big debate for it, but the state aint budgin.


----------



## buckshot

Arkansas is a NO ,, only with a derperdation permit from G&F where you can show damage to live stock
Im looking foward to your final list


----------



## predator_hunter

In West Virginia coyote hunting with a red or amber colored artificial light is permitted between January 1, 2010 and July 31, 2010. Firearms are restricted to rimfire rifles or pistols of .22 caliber or smaller and shotguns with No. 4 or smaller shot.I found this info on the West Virginia wild game site.I figured they would have less restrictions.


----------



## Yooper

Yes in Michigan with a fur harvester's license during fox season. You can take coyote, fox and bobcat. You can also use artificial light.


----------



## smokin joe

Here in Oklahoma you cannot hunt at nite, wich really sucks


----------



## UltimatePredator

Smoking Joe, it actualy is posible to hunt at night in oklahoma, you just have to have a special permit from the game warden and the landowner. You may only use 6 shot, thats rite 6 shot in a shotgun and no rifles. This is for coyotes only. Those are about the dumbest regulations I have ever heard, but if one really wanted to give it a try, I guess they could make it work with a little effort. All I have to say is you better be huntn close!!! Check it out. Chris


----------



## BarelyTame

I don't know how that goes in Minnesota? Anyone know? If not, I'll check it out with a game warden this week and get back with a reply. My son is in firearm safety training and the warden is coming to visit this Thursday evening. Anybody in Minnesota got any other hunting questions, I'll get answers for them too. Please just PM me. Thanks!


----------



## LoCountryHunter

*We can hunt coyote's at night, year round in SC but you can't use an artificial light to do so. How do you do that and it makes no sense to me.







*


----------



## buckshot

smokin joe said:


> Here in Oklahoma you cannot hunt at nite, wich really sucks


i sure thought you could hunt at nite with a shotgun,, and let the G&F know where youll be calling,, its been servle years, my slef and a friend had looked into calling across the line


----------



## LilBill

no night hunting here in tn.


----------

